# Pictures Of My Sulcata In Its Indoor Enclosure.



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 8, 2008)

Yo, what's going on Tortoise Forum?

Here are some pictures that I just took & uploaded of my Sulcata in its indoor enclosure that I just whipped up. There's some other pictures of my supplies & such I thought Id throw that in. I currently don't have the correct light fixture for the enclosure due to the company that I bought it from sending me the wrong one, but I was told that they would ship the correct one within this upcoming week. That's why the UVB fluorescent bulb & ceramic heater aren't up being used. If anyone's wondering about the card board I'm using that to block out the views of its tank, so my Sulcata doesn't bash his head out & think he can dig his way out. Under all that substrate I layered it with some sort of thick plastic that I cut out. Reason doing so is to keep in moisture within the areas, it also keeps the resin Turtle Hut humid inside along with areas of the tank. My Sulcata hasn't tried the Turtle Bone yet, but somewhere along the line I'm sure he will. In its food bowl are Dandelion, 4 Mazuri pellets, Rep-Cal Calcium & Rep-Cal Multivitamin. Moving along here are a few pictures.
































Pictures continued..








Thanks in advance,
SulcataDud3


----------



## Laura (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats a GREEN wall!. I would tape the cardboard to the sides of the tank so it is not see thru. Babys feel very vulerable and solid walls are best. I would also try a mixed spring greens mix for his food along with weeds and grasses and Mazuri a few days a week. 
Enjoy your baby. He will grow fast! keep him warm.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying an alternative indoor enclosure for my Sulcata, does anyone have ideas? I was leaning towards storage boxes. What are those black tubs that I've been seeing on the forum? They're similar to Waterland Tubs, but not so much. Photo example below.

*This photo belongs to Andy from Turtle Times, props.*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v117/amsbaugh/Leopard Tort/DSC_0015.jpg


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Nov 9, 2008)

Nevermind, I found out what it was. It's a MacCourt Super Tub.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2008)

SulcataDud3 said:


> Nevermind, I found out what it was. It's a MacCourt Super Tub.



You can also buy a cement mixing tub that looks very similar to the tub in your photo link. They cost around $20 depending upon what size you buy.

Yvonne


----------

